# PCGH-Leserwahl 2010: Jetzt abstimmen und am fast 19.000 Euro schweren Gewinnspiel teilnehmen



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Leserwahl 2010: Jetzt abstimmen und am fast 19.000 Euro schweren Gewinnspiel teilnehmen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Leserwahl 2010: Jetzt abstimmen und am fast 19.000 Euro schweren Gewinnspiel teilnehmen


----------



## joel3214 (29. Januar 2011)

Jedes Jahr dabei und noch nichts gewonnen


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Januar 2011)

Diese Jahr zum ersten mal dabei, hoffentlich gewinn ich etwas was ich gebrauchen könnte. Will endlich meinen Asgard loswerden...


----------



## Skysnake (29. Januar 2011)

Bei den Lüftern fehlt Enermaxx. Die machen echt interessante und gute Lüfter


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei den Lüftern fehlt Enermaxx. Die machen echt interessante und gute Lüfter



Danke für den Hinweis, habe es noch schnell hinzugefügt.


----------



## Jami (29. Januar 2011)

Die Netzteile sind von SuperFlower nicht von Super und Flower!
Nachbessern PCGH!!!!


----------



## PEG96 (29. Januar 2011)

Wie bitte konnte eine xfi hd es darein schaffen?
Es gibt weitaus bessere.


----------



## Pagz (29. Januar 2011)

Muss/soll man wieder seinen Forumsnick mit angeben?


----------



## Mr.Maison (29. Januar 2011)

Finde es schade das man in jeder Kategorie abstimmen muss. Ich habe bei den Wasserkühlern irgendetwas angeklickt weil ich es musste. Dabei hab ich von den Dingern keinen Plan.


----------



## fseuring (29. Januar 2011)

*deleted*


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. Januar 2011)

Bin jetzt auch das zweite mal dabei, mal sehen was bei rauskommt.

Dann viel Glück für alle die dabei sind


----------



## Barnie (29. Januar 2011)

Bei der Technologie des Jahres ist es mir echt schwer gefallen. Letztendlich hat es doch die DX11 Tesslation geschafft.


----------



## hanfi104 (29. Januar 2011)

wünsch euch allen und mir glück


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich wünsche mir am Meisten Glück ^^

Ne möge jeder was gewinnen is doch klar....!!!


----------



## Piy (29. Januar 2011)

? liegt es an opera, oder warum seh ich keinen link zur umfrage? wo ist sie versteckt? oO


----------



## Dartwurst (29. Januar 2011)

Und schon wieder nicht´s gewonnen... tra la la


----------



## Piy (29. Januar 2011)

ja, nochmal offiziell: bei opera 11 gehts nicht. weder mit noch ohne turbo.


----------



## doodlez (29. Januar 2011)

Bitfenix fehlt bei den Gehäusen und auch bei den Lüftern


----------



## cid-baba (29. Januar 2011)

unter chromium seh ich auch keinen link zur umfrage...


----------



## Captain Future (29. Januar 2011)

Piy schrieb:


> ja, nochmal offiziell: bei opera 11 gehts nicht. weder mit noch ohne turbo.


Bei mir geht's mit Opera 11 ganz offiziell.


----------



## Piy (29. Januar 2011)

wie fiese. naja, bei flock gings auch. also lags schon am browser, ich hab build 1156 32bit oO


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Januar 2011)

Bei Gehäuse kann man gar nicht A+ wählen


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. Januar 2011)

Jami schrieb:


> Die Netzteile sind von SuperFlower nicht von Super und Flower!
> *Nachbessern PCGH!!!!*



Sind wir hier auf der Gorch Fock? Änderungsvorschläge jetzt drin.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Sind wir hier auf der Gorch Fock? Änderungsvorschläge jetzt drin.
> 
> Grüße
> Marco


Auf der Gorch Fock gab es eine Tote, lassen wir es hier nicht so weit kommen 

Als Kopfhörer konnte ich leider kein JVC auswählen. Wie gut das ich da alternativen hab.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (29. Januar 2011)

Piy schrieb:


> ? liegt es an opera, oder warum seh ich keinen link zur umfrage? wo ist sie versteckt? oO



müsste direkt in der news sein
ist glaub ich flash(?)
mit firefox ist sie aufjedenfall da
bist du auch eingelogt?


----------



## PAN1X (29. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht das aus, wenn man während des Gewinnspiels umzieht? Ich habe jetzt eine Adresse hinterlegt. Werde ich vorher irgendwie kontaktiert?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Januar 2011)

Piy schrieb:


> wie fiese. naja, bei flock gings auch. also lags schon am browser, ich hab build 1156 32bit oO



Du solltest das Iframe mit der Umfrage schon direkt in der News sehen können. Nutze vielleicht mal einen anderen Browser



PAN1X schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus, wenn man während des Gewinnspiels umzieht? Ich habe jetzt eine Adresse hinterlegt. Werde ich vorher irgendwie kontaktiert?



Ja, das können wir gerne so handhaben-


----------



## Shi (29. Januar 2011)

Es fehlen:
 Notebooks: HP
HW-Versender: Jacob-Elektronik


----------



## RapToX (29. Januar 2011)

warum wird beim spiel des jahres denn cmr: dirt 2 aufgelistet? das spiel erschien doch bereits 2009!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Januar 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> warum wird beim spiel des jahres denn cmr: dirt 2 aufgelistet? das spiel erschien doch bereits 2009!


Weil es eventuell bei vielen neuen HD 5000er Grafikkarten mit bei lag?


----------



## RapToX (29. Januar 2011)

und wenn half-life 1 im lieferumfang gewesen wäre, hätte es dann auch eine nominierung zum spiel des jahres 2010 bekommen?


----------



## Spyware (29. Januar 2011)

Hab sogar bei Computec...bei PCGames was gewonnen...nur kriegen müsste mans halt auch...war ein Edifer s730D..man habi mi gfreut, nur sie schaffens a nach 20 Mails und 4 Monaten net, es zu senden 

Wünsch euch mehr Glück wenn ihr mal ausgelost wurdet


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. Januar 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> warum wird beim spiel des jahres denn cmr: dirt 2 aufgelistet? das spiel erschien doch bereits 2009!



Die Frage gebe ich an den SpieleOnkel weiter.

Marco


----------



## Captain Future (29. Januar 2011)

Piy schrieb:


> wie fiese. naja, bei flock gings auch. also lags schon am browser, ich hab build 1156 32bit oO


Ich auch, aber nicht dran rumgespielt. Ergo hast du deinen kaputtgetweakt.


----------



## Thornscape (29. Januar 2011)

Spyware schrieb:


> Hab sogar bei Computec...bei PCGames was gewonnen...nur kriegen müsste mans halt auch...war ein Edifer s730D..man habi mi gfreut, nur sie schaffens a nach 20 Mails und 4 Monaten net, es zu senden
> 
> Wünsch euch mehr Glück wenn ihr mal ausgelost wurdet




Es gibt immer jemanden, bei dem mal was schief läuft.
Ich hab schon was bei PCGH gewonnen, und auch bei Lesertests mitgemacht, und jedes Mal kamen die Sachen vorbildlich und sehr fix an.


----------



## Spyware (29. Januar 2011)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Es gibt immer jemanden, bei dem mal was schief läuft.
> Ich hab schon was bei PCGH gewonnen, und auch bei Lesertests mitgemacht, und jedes Mal kamen die Sachen vorbildlich und sehr fix an.



Ja PCGH ist bei Hardware eben fixer Meinen Glückwunsch, aber diesmal bleibt alles für Leute die noch nix gwonnen haben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Januar 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> und wenn half-life 1 im lieferumfang gewesen wäre, hätte es dann auch eine nominierung zum spiel des jahres 2010 bekommen?



Ja warum denn nicht...^^

Mir fehlen noch eine paar so Zusatz Tools irrgenwie...MSI Afterbunrer oder so was...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Januar 2011)

Spinnt euch mal aus Leute, soll es noch so lange weitergehen bis jemand kommt und herum flamed "Windows Vista - Das Abenteuer Spiel schlecht hin" fehlt. 

Wird schon seinen Grund haben warum CMR - Dirt 2 mit aufgelistet ist. Und wenn ich recht habe mit den Grafikkartenbeilagen zünde ich zur Feier des Tages einen alten 66MHz DX2 Prozessor an. 

Zum Thema gewinnen:
Wenn ich nicht gewinne ist das nur eine Lebenslange Serie des nichts Gewinnens und wen ich Gewinne dann ist das nur ein Missverständnis oder es ist was was ich Überhaupt nicht gebrauchen/ verwenden kann.


----------



## Slipknot79 (29. Januar 2011)

>Wenn ich nicht gewinne ist das nur eine Lebenslange Serie des nichts Gewinnens

Es gewinnt kaum jemand irgendwas im Leben


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Januar 2011)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> >Wenn ich nicht gewinne ist das nur eine Lebenslange Serie des nichts Gewinnens
> 
> Es gewinnt kaum jemand irgendwas im Leben


Freud mich das ich selbst da wieder mal den Durchschnitt entspreche


----------



## Icejester (29. Januar 2011)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> >Wenn ich nicht gewinne ist das nur eine Lebenslange Serie des nichts Gewinnens
> 
> Es gewinnt kaum jemand irgendwas im Leben



Naja. Aber irgendwer gewinnt halt doch immer was. Leider gehöre ich normalerweise aber auch nicht zu den Glücklichen.


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2011)

Also bei der PCGH kann ich mich nicht beschweren 

Bühnenshow 09: Corsair RAM-Kit
Bühnenshow 10: GTX460
Lesertest: Modu87+ 700W

Wer weiß vll hab ich ja wieder Glück 
Nen Monitor wär was schönes. 

Auf jeden Fall gl an alle!


----------



## doodlez (30. Januar 2011)

naja hab au ma was gewonnen aber leider nicht bei PCGH also wirds mal zeit ^^


----------



## B1b3r (30. Januar 2011)

Her mit meinen Gewinnen !


----------



## TheRedhawk (30. Januar 2011)

Wie komm ich denn zum Fragebogen? Wo ist der Link?


----------



## Floppy90 (30. Januar 2011)

TheRedhawk schrieb:


> Wie komm ich denn zum Fragebogen? Wo ist der Link?



Ich wüsste auch gerne, wie man zum Fragebogen kommt?! 

Bei mir gibt es nämlich auch keinen Link. 

Nutze Opera 11.0, ZoneAlarm und Spybot - Search & Destroy.

Ich weiß nicht genau, welche Sicherheitseinstellung den Link blockiert, habe allerdings auch nicht die große Lust dazu, sie zu suchen.

Mit Internet Explorer 7 und Firefox 3.6 klappt es bei mir auch nicht. Ich werde es die Tage einmal mit einem anderen PC versuchen.


----------



## tripod (30. Januar 2011)

die umfrage wird direkt angezeigt, ohne link.
vermutlich habt ihr, wie ich auch ein browser-addon names "noscript".
stellt mal eben wenn ihr auf der seite seit extra auf "temporär alle beschränkungen für diese seite erlauben" danach f5 und die umfrage sollte angezeigt werden


----------



## loop (30. Januar 2011)

*@Redaktion*
Schade, dass bei den Gehäusen die Auswahl "Fractal Design" fehlt. Diese stellen nämlich für mich den Hersteller des Jahres im Segment Cases dar.
Könnte dies vllt noch hinzugefügt werden? Ich schätze, dass ich nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung dastehe.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Reigenspieler (30. Januar 2011)

Freue mich auf das Ergebnis. Bin gespannt wer dieses Jahr das Rennen unter den GPU-Entwicklern macht.


----------



## Brokoli1 (30. Januar 2011)

Bei mir geht es nur mit dem Internet Explorer 8 und Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## Zombiez (30. Januar 2011)

Wie schafft es MDT eigentlich in die Speicherherstellerliste? Die machen doch schon Jahre keinen Speicher mehr...


----------



## Mettsemmel (30. Januar 2011)

loop schrieb:


> *@Redaktion*
> Schade, dass bei den Gehäusen die Auswahl "Fractal Design" fehlt. Diese stellen nämlich für mich den Hersteller des Jahres im Segment Cases dar.
> Könnte dies vllt noch hinzugefügt werden? Ich schätze, dass ich nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung dastehe.
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Na jetzt is' zu spät.
Die Nominierungen wurden doch vorab geklärt


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Januar 2011)

Es gibt auch KEINEN LINK, der Fragebogen ist eine art Plug in auf der Seite  Es wird nur von meinem Link gequatscht. 

Mit Mozilla Firefox 3.6.13 mit installierten Adobe Flash 10.1 sah ich unter der eigentlichen News einen Fragebogen. 
*
Kein Link
Fragebogen unter der News als eine Art Plug in*


----------



## Bruce112 (30. Januar 2011)

bin mal gespannt wer den rennen macht Nvidia oder Amd 

2010 Flop des jahres  Grafikhersteller  sollte man eigentlich fragen 
Nvidia Number One 470/480 gtx


----------



## Eiche (30. Januar 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wer den rennen macht Nvidia oder Amd
> 
> 2010 Flop des jahres  Grafikhersteller  sollte man eigentlich fragen
> Nvidia Number One 470/480 gtx


wenn man ganz von den neuern AMD Treibern absieht


----------



## Floppy90 (30. Januar 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch KEINEN LINK, der Fragebogen ist eine art Plug in auf der Seite  Es wird nur von meinem Link gequatscht.
> 
> Mit Mozilla Firefox 3.6.13 mit installierten Adobe Flash 10.1 sah ich unter der eigentlichen News einen Fragebogen.
> *
> ...



Das ist ja schön für Dich. Bloß können das diejenigen, bei denen es nicht angezeigt wird, nicht wissen, ob es sich um einen Link oder eine Art Plug-In handelt. 

[Daher hättest Du Dir den ersten Absatz sparen können.] Den Hinweis (Adobe Flash 10.1) werde ich einmal ausprobieren.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Januar 2011)

Floppy90 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön für Dich. Bloß können das diejenigen, bei denen es nicht angezeigt wird, nicht wissen, ob es sich um einen Link oder eine Art Plug-In handelt.
> 
> [Daher hättest Du Dir den ersten Absatz sparen können.] Den Hinweis (Adobe Flash 10.1) werde ich einmal ausprobieren.


Nö hätte ich mir nicht sparen können sonst fragen immer wieder neue Leute nach einem Link wo es keinen gibt.


----------



## Floppy90 (30. Januar 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Nö hätte ich mir nicht sparen können sonst fragen immer wieder neue Leute nach einem Link wo es keinen gibt.



Du bist ein Held!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Januar 2011)

Floppy90 schrieb:


> Du bist ein Held!


Danke, soll ich mich gleich mal bei PCGH Bewerben


----------



## Floppy90 (30. Januar 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Danke, soll ich mich gleich mal bei PCGH Bewerben



 Das lasse ich mal einfach kommentarlos so stehen. 

PCGH FTW!


----------



## b0s (30. Januar 2011)

Auch wenns schon erwähnt wurde: Bei mir im Opera 11.01 ebenfalls negativ, nix zu sehen, auch mit vollständig deaktiviertem Inhaltsblocker.


Warum ist bei den Produkten des Jahres die BQ E8 Serie oder die Enermax Modu87+ aber keine Seasonic X Serie? Letztere sind leiser, effizienter und preislich in der gleichen Liga.


----------



## sHrink (30. Januar 2011)

tripod schrieb:


> die umfrage wird direkt angezeigt, ohne link.
> vermutlich habt ihr, wie ich auch ein browser-addon names "noscript".
> stellt mal eben wenn ihr auf der seite seit extra auf "temporär alle beschränkungen für diese seite erlauben" danach f5 und die umfrage sollte angezeigt werden



Danke - leider hilft bei mir (FF 3.6) auch das Abschalten von NoScript nichts, weiterhin kein Link vorhanden. 
Könntet Ihr freundlichen Leute von PCGH den Link nicht mal als normalen Text angeben, per copy und paste sollte es dann bei allen funktionieren, die bisher Schwierigkeiten haben?!

Grüße


----------



## mmayr (30. Januar 2011)

sHrink schrieb:


> Danke - leider hilft bei mir (FF 3.6) auch das Abschalten von NoScript nichts, weiterhin kein Link vorhanden.
> Könntet Ihr freundlichen Leute von PCGH den Link nicht mal als normalen Text angeben, per copy und paste sollte es dann bei allen funktionieren, die bisher Schwierigkeiten haben?!
> 
> Grüße


 
Hehe, dein Näschen möchte ich haben: Seit eineinhalb Jahren Mitglied hier im Forum und schreibt seinen 2. Beitrag ausgerechnet im Gewinnspielthread! 

Vllt. hab ich dieses Mal ja auch mal Glück!
Viel Glück euch allen!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## PCGH_Marco (31. Januar 2011)

Anzeige-Problem der Umfrage: Wir analysieren gerade das Problem und werden es schnellstmöglich lösen.

Marco


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr dabei und noch nichts gewonnen


 
Dito! Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Januar 2011)

Bei allen, die kein Iframe sehen, sollte dieser Link gehen 

PC Games Hardware: Hersteller des Jahres 2010 Survey


----------



## underloost (31. Januar 2011)

man man man, fast 19.000€ Gewinnspielwert... ihr habt euch echt nicht lumpen lassen  
viel Glück an alle (mir natürlich am meisten )


----------



## Stevii (31. Januar 2011)

underloost schrieb:


> man man man, fast 90.000€ Gewinnspielwert... ihr habt euch echt nicht lumpen lassen
> viel Glück an alle (mir natürlich am meisten )



Eher 19.000 €


----------



## underloost (31. Januar 2011)

ups 

aber auch mit "nur" 19.000€ haben sich die PCGH und Partner nich lumpen lassen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (31. Januar 2011)

blöd is nur das man überll gezwungen wird zu voten, mein tastatur hersteller ? nicht in der liste, also cherry genommen (meine basiert auf ner modifizierten cherry), mein gehäuse ? nicht in der liste, thermaltake genommen, ähnlich sah das dann auch noch bei 6 oder 7 weiteren fragen aus, wieso zum geier gibts den abstimmungspunkt andere nicht, wer entwirft solche unzulänglichen umfragen *kopftischkopftischkopftisch*


----------



## Mr.Scaletta (31. Januar 2011)

WoW!

Echt richtig coole Preise, bin total begeistert und hoffe, dass ich wenigstens diesmal was gewinne - und wenn es "nur" ne Maus ist! Obwohl ne Grafikkarte könnte ich so dermaßen gut gebrauchen, da meine 9600GT schon lange ausgedient hat.


Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und ich freue mich aufs nächste Heft, mal sehen, wer die Top Hersteller 2010 sind


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Januar 2011)

Na vllt gewinn ich ja mal was


----------



## digitalray (31. Januar 2011)

also irgendwie ein wenig komisch.

man soll zu allem eine antwort haben.. z.b. bei gehäusen kennt sich doch nicht jeder aus, genauso wenig wie bei wasserkühlungen, wenn man sich nie darüber informiert hat.

dass man dann trotzdem "irgendeine" firma wählen soll verfremdet das ergebnis ja schon ziemlich.

baut doch noch eine option ein: weiss ich nicht, oder dass man zu der frage nichts anwählen muss.

dazu kommt, dass ich meine adresse eingeben wollte, und nach meinem namen enter gedrückt habe um in die nächste zeile zu kommen (da es ja ein größeres eingabefeld war), das hat dann aber dazu geführt, dass die umfrage beendet wurde.

ich konnte also meine strasse und den ort nicht mehr eingeben.

super sache


----------



## NCphalon (31. Januar 2011)

Hat jetz doch geklappt^^

@digitalray: das problem hatte ich auch, kannst die Umfrage nomma machen^^


----------



## skdiggy (31. Januar 2011)

na hoffen wir das beste


----------



## xeno75 (1. Februar 2011)

So, Umfrage ausgefüllt - Wo ist mein Preis?!


----------



## Jaadoo (1. Februar 2011)

Jetzt wo das mit dem Bug in den Chipsätzen von Intel raus ist, werden die betroffenden Produkte vom Gewinnspiel ausgenommen?

Wäre ja etwas schade, wenn man tatsächlich etwas gewinnen würde und dann plötzlich mit einem Fehlerbehaftetem Produkt da stehen würde...


----------



## X Broster (1. Februar 2011)

Bei Produkt des Jahres fehlte mir eindeutig die Seasonic X Serie.

Bei den Preisen habt ihr euch wirklich nicht lumpen lassen, echt toll.


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. Februar 2011)

zcei schrieb:


> Also bei der PCGH kann ich mich nicht beschweren
> 
> Bühnenshow 09: Corsair RAM-Kit
> Bühnenshow 10: GTX460
> ...


na Du glücklicher...ist ja schon fast nen halber PC



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> >Wenn ich nicht gewinne ist das nur eine Lebenslange Serie des nichts Gewinnens
> 
> Es gewinnt kaum jemand irgendwas im Leben


haha manche nicht mal an Erfahrung


----------



## Phony (2. Februar 2011)

Mal teilgenommen.

Wie schon erwähnt: man kann nicht von jedem Thema eine Ahnung haben und so haben die Hersteller mit meiner größten Sympathie (total subjektiv) eine Stimme bekommen.


----------



## prost (2. Februar 2011)

> Jetzt wo das mit dem Bug in den Chipsätzen von Intel raus ist, werden die betroffenden Produkte vom Gewinnspiel ausgenommen?



Würde mich auch interessieren- Aber ansonsten super Sache


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Februar 2011)

> Jetzt wo das mit dem Bug in den Chipsätzen von Intel raus ist, werden die betroffenden Produkte vom Gewinnspiel ausgenommen?


Das Gewinnspiel läuft bis Anfang März und die Auswertung dauert dann noch einige Wochen, bis dahin können die Hersteller sicher fehlerfreie Hardware liefern.

Marco


----------



## Jaadoo (3. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Das Gewinnspiel läuft bis Anfang März und die Auswertung dauert dann noch einige Wochen, bis dahin können Sie Hersteller sicher fehlerfreie Hardware liefern.
> 
> Marco



Ok, wenn es so lange dauert, dann dürfte das wirklich kein Problem mehr sein 
Danke für die Info


----------



## Dünnschi (4. Februar 2011)

Hab noch nen kleinen Fehler entdeckt: der Wakü-Hersteller heißt "EK Water Blocks", das Water und Blocks gehört zusammen! 
Bitte ggf. mal abändern...


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Februar 2011)

Ich war gerade eben mit dem Gewinnspiel fertig und habe Enter gedrückt, weil ich einen Absatz machen wollte für meine Anschrift. Da stand plötzlich : Vielen Dank, dass sie teilgenommen haben oder so. Also war es vorbei.

Wie soll ich jetzt meine vollständige Anschrift einreichen??

Ich habe sie heute 16:42 eingesendet und mein Name ist Florian Höfele.

Kann ich die noch nachreichen?? Ich möchte unbedingt an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.


Und noch eine Frage zu dem anderen Gewinnspiel in der PCGH auf Seite 130. Ich bin nicht bei Facebook und möchte die Möglichkeit nutzen, per e-mail daran teilzunehmen, wie es unten auch noch steht.

Was muss in die e-mail alles rein? Nur meine Anschrift ?


----------



## Bl4ckIce (4. Februar 2011)

Mir fehlt da Noiseblocker bei den Lüftern


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (5. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ich war gerade eben mit dem Gewinnspiel fertig und habe Enter gedrückt, weil ich einen Absatz machen wollte für meine Anschrift. Da stand plötzlich : Vielen Dank, dass sie teilgenommen haben oder so. Also war es vorbei.
> 
> Wie soll ich jetzt meine vollständige Anschrift einreichen??
> 
> ...



Hier das Gleiche um 12:51:

Name Vorname eingegeben, Enter
Strasse Hausnummer eingegeben, Enter
*Vielen Dank*

Man sollte doch 3 Zeilen für die Anschrift benutzen dürfen? ^^


----------



## tolga9009 (6. Februar 2011)

> Mir fehlt da Noiseblocker bei den Lüftern


Blacknoise = Noiseblocker. Musste auch zwei mal schauen xD!


----------



## Bierverkoster (6. Februar 2011)

6000 Teilnehmer?
.... da wird die wahrscheinlichkeit, etwas zu gewinnen ja immer geringer


----------



## kleinerSchuh (6. Februar 2011)

& einer mehr
Frage 24 war  gemein! Hätte gern mehrere genannt.


----------



## Ovaron (6. Februar 2011)

Sind einige Gute gewinne drin. 
Bei den Grafikkarten habe ich mal MSI genommen, da sie einfach sehr gute Herstellerdesigns im letzten jahr hatten! 
Hoffentlich gewinne ich trotzdem eine Sapphire Karte


----------



## SuRReal (6. Februar 2011)

Zalman ist zurecht nicht im wakü Segment, sämtliche Reseratoren sind doch sehr ...bescheiden


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt einfach mit meinem iPhone nochmal teilgenommen. Damit funktioniert es wunderbar. Absätze sind da schließlich nur Absätze.

Bei den CPU-Kühlern fehlt LMX oder?


----------



## Imrahil (8. Februar 2011)

Die Datenschutzerklärung von SurveyMonkey hat das Niveau von einem allseits bekannten SocialNetwork! Vll sollte man sich mal nach einem anderen "Umfrage-Agenten" umschauen??? 
Sry PCGH-Team, da hätte ich mehr von euch erwartet, habt ihr euch das mal durch gelesen...?...


----------



## Floppy90 (10. Februar 2011)

Schon 7.500 Teilnehmer ... Mist, meine Chancen schwinden zunehmend


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Februar 2011)

Geht mir auch bei Gewinnspielen immer so. Hab noch nie gewonnen =|


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Februar 2011)

Alle denken, dass sie keine Chance haben, viele werden aber trotzdem gewinnen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Februar 2011)

Na dann denk ich mal das ich keine Chance hab


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Februar 2011)

Ich finde, dass ist das 2. Gewinnspiel bei dem ich mir vorstellen kann endlich mal etwas zu gewinnen und dann auch noch etwas das mir gut nützt oder gut etwas wert ist.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Februar 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Na dann denk ich mal das ich keine Chance hab


dito


----------



## exzellenzZ (13. Februar 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> dito


Heulheul...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (23. Februar 2011)

Barnie schrieb:


> Bei der Technologie des Jahres ist es mir echt schwer gefallen.
> Letztendlich hat es doch die DX11 Tesslation geschafft.


 
Dito.
Wobei ich eher zwischen USB3 und 120Hz TFTs schwankte.
Bei mir wurden es die TFTs


----------



## Poempel (26. Februar 2011)

Ich verstehs nich... hier steht das der Teilnahmeschluss vom Gewinnspiel am 1. Mai is... im Heft steht 15. Februar? Und wann wird man nun benachrichtigt?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Februar 2011)

Mal was dazu:
ich habe keine E-Mail Adresse und auch keine Telefon Nummer mit angegeben sondern nur die reine Adresse. Ist das nun ein Problem für euch ... weil ihr mich ja nun nicht benachrichtigen könnt oder könnt ihr mein PCGHX Profil mit meiner Adresse verknüpfen? Ich denke mal das sollte ja eigentlich machbar sein oder? Ich habe bis jetzt keinen anderen Jenaer gesehen  

Da fällt mir noch was ein ... wenn ich Gewinne erzähle ich herum das PCGH Ehrenamtlich den "Aufbau Ost" unterstützt Vielleicht schaffe ich es damit sogar bis ins Jena TV  *hüstel hüstel* Die Senden ja eh alles


----------



## Dommerle (2. März 2011)

Hoffentlich gewinne ich auch mal was...
Naja, allen anderen auf jeden Fall viel Glück!


----------



## Vinz1911 (5. März 2011)

ja würde mich auchmal interessieren wie man benachrichtigt wird
oder einfach warten und freuen falls was ankommt xd


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. März 2011)

Mir ging es nicht darum wie sondern ob ich benachrichtigt werden kann da ich zu doof war meine Telefonnummer oder E-Mail Adresse an zu geben 

Deshalb dachte ich mir man verknüpft meine Adressangaben mit einem PCGHX Profil so das ich via PN eine Nachricht bekomme. Wenn NICHT sehe ich ja dann wen ein gelber Zettel von der DHL im Briefkasten liegt. Selbst dann weiß ich aber auch nicht ob ich zu Fuß oder lieber mit einem Transporter zur Post fahre


----------



## Poempel (27. März 2011)

stehen jetzt nun die gewinner fest? ich finde das alles verwirrend


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2011)

Ich habe die Tage auch in der Main und im Forum nach einer Aussage gesucht die nun bestätigt das die Gewinner ausgelost wurden. Leider fand ich nichts dazu.


----------



## Poempel (27. März 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tage auch in der Main und im Forum nach einer Aussage gesucht die nun bestätigt das die Gewinner ausgelost wurden. Leider fand ich nichts dazu.


 
^^ habe ich genauso gemacht. ich frage mich sowieso wieso die namen dann nich offiziell genannt werden?!


----------



## zcei (27. März 2011)

Namen dürfen nicht öffentlich genannt werden, Datennschutz und sowas!

Aber wenigstens eine Mitteilung, dass es jetzt alles über die Bühne ist fänd ich wünschenswert^^


----------



## x-up (27. März 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr dabei und noch nichts gewonnen



Das kenn ich......


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. März 2011)

Ich denke mal das es eben Leute gibt die schlechte Verlierer sind und die Gewinner sonst terrorisieren würden. 

Aber ne kurze Nachricht in der Main wäre schon nett gewesen. So kurz und knapp "Haben die Gewinner Ermittelt"


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das es eben Leute gibt die schlechte Verlierer sind und die Gewinner sonst terrorisieren würden.
> 
> Aber ne kurze Nachricht in der Main wäre schon nett gewesen. So kurz und knapp "Haben die Gewinner Ermittelt"


 
Ein Großteil der Preise ist unterwegs bzw. die Gewinner sind informiert. Durch den aktuellen Praktikantenmangel kann sich das Versenden des zweiten Teils um ein paar Tage oder gar Wochen verzögern.

Marco


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2011)

Na das ist doch mal eine Aussage, danke


----------



## Poempel (3. April 2011)

danke für die info^^

ich hab leider kein glück gehabt


----------



## Lan_Party (3. April 2011)

Poempel schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die info^^
> 
> ich hab leider kein glück gehabt



Ditto!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2011)

Ich habe es verpasst E-Mail und oder eine Telefonnummer abzugeben. Habe nur die reine Anschrift angegeben  Ich schwebe also noch im Ungewissen.


----------



## Poempel (3. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Ich habe es verpasst E-Mail und oder eine Telefonnummer abzugeben. Habe nur die reine Anschrift angegeben  Ich schwebe also noch im Ungewissen.


 
hab ich auch so gemacht... aber die gewinninfos sind ja anscheinend schon alle abgeschickt


----------



## Lan_Party (3. April 2011)

Was e-mail!!??? Sche*** >.<


----------



## Poempel (3. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was e-mail!!??? Sche*** >.<


 
aber soweit ich das noch weiß war da nur n feld mit dem titel adresse...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2011)

Spätestens nächstes Jahr wissen wir Bescheid ob und wer nicht.


----------



## RealGerry (25. Mai 2011)

Juhu! Hab was gewonnen! War doch glatt ein kleines Paket heute angekommen!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Mai 2011)

Lyncht ihn  Nein Spaß. Ist aber doch schon eine weile her die Umfrage.


----------

